# Port-Weiterleitung :   eCockpit - Programmierport



## Step7Neuling (26 August 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wie kann ich eigentlich im eCockpit den Port für die Programmierung anpassen ? bzw. welcher Port ist es eigentlich für einen PFC200 im eCockpit ?
Auch der 2455 ? oder ist es hier ein anderer... ?

Vielen Dank

Grüße
S


----------



## bbm1995 (26 August 2021)

Bin auch an deiner Frage interessiert, vorallem ob man über eine RDP Verbindung in ein anderes abgetrenntes Netzwerk programmieren kann, ohne dass die Software auf dem RDP PC läuft.


----------



## Step7Neuling (26 August 2021)

Also es sollte ja auch der Port 2455 sein oder?

Oder muss ich dafür erstmal am PFC es erstmal ändern, das ich auf CoDeSys v3 umschalte ? Ändert sich da dann auch der Port...?
Weil wenn ich es auf CoDeSys v2 Programmiere funktioniert ja auch der Port 2455.


----------



## KLM (26 August 2021)

Im Produktkatalog gibt es ein "Gerät" namens Potforwarding. Das verbindet man mit dem Controller und kann zu den beiden von e!C verwendeten Ports (6626 und 11740) den jeweiligen externen Port in den Eigenschaften eintragen.
Nachtrag: 6626 ist der Port für die Konfiguration von Controller und I/O-Klemmen (I/O-Check Port) und 11740 für das CODESYS Gateway.


----------



## Step7Neuling (29 August 2021)

ah ok, vielen Dank....ist aber auch kompliziert.....da bleib ich doch lieber bei der guten alten 2er Version....
Da funktioniert das zumindest alles wie man es gewöhnt ist..

Aber vielen Dank für deine Hilfe....


----------



## Biffi (13 April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche aus dem Netzwerk über einen Fernwartungsrouter (Phoenix Contakt MGuard) auf einen PFC 750-8203 zuzugreifen.
In der Netzwerkübersicht habe ich auch schon probiert das Gerät "Portforwarding" einzubinden, aber so richtig Erfolg hatte ich noch nicht.
Mir ist auch noch nicht ganz klar, wie ich auswählen kann, ob ich auf das Programm über Portforwarding zugreifen möchte oder direkt an der Anlage hinter dem MGuard, da in diesem Fall ja die IP`s in unterschiedlichen Bereichen sind.


----------



## MiWaRo (13 April 2022)

Folgende Ports haben wir mal im Zusammenhang mit den Wago Steuerungen dokumentiert:

2455TCPProgrammierschnittstelle Codesys 2.36626TCPWago I/O Check11740TCPProgrammierschnittstelle e!Cockpit


----------



## Biffi (13 April 2022)

Diese sind ja bei mir auch so eingestellt. Aber wie stelle ich in Ecockpit ein, dass er über den Port 11740 und dem MGuard zugreift oder mit der IP des PFC direkt an der Anlage? An der Anlage direkt klappt es immer nur über Portforwarding und dem Port nich...


----------



## MiWaRo (13 April 2022)

In der Wago SPS musst du dazu gar nichts einstellen(*). Du musst nur das Portforwarding in deinem Router aktivieren/konfigurieren.
*Ist das Default-Gateway in der Netzwerkkonfiguration der SPS korrekt eingestellt? (Auf die IP-Adresse deines Routers?)


----------



## PN/DP (13 April 2022)

Wozu brauchst Du Portforwarding? Der Fernwartungsrouter sollte sich da doch um das Routing zur SPS kümmern. Hauptsache Du hast in der SPS den Router als Gateway eingestellt. Oder musst Du in Deinem Fernwartungsrouter noch das Routing für die betreffenden Ports/Protokolle erlauben/freischalten?

Harald


----------



## MiWaRo (13 April 2022)

Ja, da hat Harald natürlich recht. Wenn Du einen VPN-Tunnel machst und kein Packetfilter aktiv ist musst Du eigentlich gar nichts weiter machen ausser, wie bereits von Harald und mir erwähnt, die IP des Routers als Gateway in der SPS einstellen. Im wbm: Configuration -> Networking -> Routing -> Custom Routes -> Gateway Address


----------

